# Open fingers + habit = broken fingers/yelling



## WesternBella (Jan 7, 2012)

Okay so I've been taking lessons for awhile now. And just recently, my coach has always been yelling at me to close my fingers. (she's given me a lecture about how's she's broken fingers) and I was just wondering if anybody could give me tips on keeping my fingers closed (I JUST CAN'T SEEM TO REMEMBER!!)

Maybe excersizes or an experience you've had that you'd like to share? 

Thanks <3
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

Try carrying everything you carry in your hand, with closed fingers. Pencils, glassed, steering wheel, clothing, remote control. Everything that you hold, you wrap yoru fingers around and hold softly, but no air.


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

No I just told myself "thumbs on top, hold your reins" and after x many years, it becomes natural. You just have to keep reminding yourself. Open fingers leads to finger/tendon and ligament strains.. and blisters.. and all sorts of other trouble. It's just a bad habit you have to break.


----------



## WesternBella (Jan 7, 2012)

tinyliny said:


> Try carrying everything you carry in your hand, with closed fingers. Pencils, glassed, steering wheel, clothing, remote control. Everything that you hold, you wrap yoru fingers around and hold softly, but no air.


Thank you!! Great idea, I will definitely be getting slot of weird looks tomorrow but it's worth it!! 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## WesternBella (Jan 7, 2012)

Skyseternalangel said:


> No I just told myself "thumbs on top, hold your reins" and after x many years, it becomes natural. You just have to keep reminding yourself. Open fingers leads to finger/tendon and ligament strains.. and blisters.. and all sorts of other trouble. It's just a bad habit you have to break.


Thanks  it really helped & I appreciate it a lot!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

WesternBella said:


> Thanks  it really helped & I appreciate it a lot!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


It'll come in time  That's the thing about horse riding.. or horses in general. There's always so many little things you have to be doing.. it's like super multitasking.


----------



## kcscott85 (Jul 28, 2010)

I have that same problem since I started back riding! I did the same thing Tinyliny suggested-started carrying items that would fall if I opened my fingers. Pens/pencils really helped me since they are small enough that they will slip right out if you open your fingers. Has helped a ton!


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

And remind yourself how far you've come that now she's finally picking on you for your open fingers. It's a bad habit you have to overcome but think about it, obviously when you start riding, you have so many MORE things that need immediate attention, for her to finally work her way down to the "Close your fingers" part, you've made quite a bit of progress.


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

Use a set of reins and hold them while watching tv.


----------



## Corporal (Jul 29, 2010)

Sometimes it helps to switch to a different horse discipline to teach your hand to close. I read (and taught) changing your hand position to that of driving where the reins come over your index finger, down through the palm and exit bottom of your pinkie. You instinctively grab with your thumb and close your hand. Your arm either follows (English) or remains stationary (Western), but it works for both. =D


----------



## WesternBella (Jan 7, 2012)

Skyseternalangel said:


> It'll come in time  That's the thing about horse riding.. or horses in general. There's always so many little things you have to be doing.. it's like super multitasking.


Very true  thanks!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## WesternBella (Jan 7, 2012)

kcscott85 said:


> I have that same problem since I started back riding! I did the same thing Tinyliny suggested-started carrying items that would fall if I opened my fingers. Pens/pencils really helped me since they are small enough that they will slip right out if you open your fingers. Has helped a ton!


Stupid annoying habits! haha I'm glad I'm not alone 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## WesternBella (Jan 7, 2012)

Dreamcatcher Arabians said:


> And remind yourself how far you've come that now she's finally picking on you for your open fingers. It's a bad habit you have to overcome but think about it, obviously when you start riding, you have so many MORE things that need immediate attention, for her to finally work her way down to the "Close your fingers" part, you've made quite a bit of progress.


Wow, I never thought about it that way. Thanks alot, it made me feel a lot better about my habit but also encouraged 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## WesternBella (Jan 7, 2012)

Corporal said:


> Sometimes it helps to switch to a different horse discipline to teach your hand to close. I read (and taught) changing your hand position to that of driving where the reins come over your index finger, down through the palm and exit bottom of your pinkie. You instinctively grab with your thumb and close your hand. Your arm either follows (English) or remains stationary (Western), but it works for both. =D


Yes, I have tried both but it seems unless I'm neck reining, my fingers are always open 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## natisha (Jan 11, 2011)

Carry a quarter.:wink:
How can open fingers injure the hand? I mean what can happen to cause an injury? I tell people to close their hands too but in my head I just thought it was for feel or to not drop the reins.
The thought of hand injuries scares me.


----------



## cakemom (Jul 4, 2010)

I jammed a finger one day riding bc of open fingers, it can happen. I have beautifully closed fingers now.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## natisha (Jan 11, 2011)

cakemom said:


> I jammed a finger one day riding bc of open fingers, it can happen. I have beautifully closed fingers now.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Oh, now I see. Duh me.


----------



## WesternBella (Jan 7, 2012)

Yes, we are usually told to ride with our hands on the horse's neck, if our fingers are open and the horse decides to suddenly make a quick turn and your leaning on the horse, things aren't gonna turn out well 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## jumanji321 (Dec 1, 2010)

Who told you that we are often taught to ride with our hands on their neck? I've never seen a riding coach here teach that.


----------



## cakemom (Jul 4, 2010)

Yup, hands up for us, unless I'm working on collection with Red....when I have to hold the pad. Makes me feel like a kid again instead of a 36 yr old trying to relearn all this stuff.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Eliz (Jun 16, 2010)

I've had problems with that! I've recieved blisters, fidgety hands, etc. from that habit! My instructors always told me to close those fingers.

I just try to imagine keeping my pinkie in contact with my palm at all times when holding the reins. That kind of automatically closes the hand, or at least encourages it.


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

natisha said:


> The thought of hand injuries scares me.


I've hurt my fingers before from not closing my fingers.. especially if the horse is a puller. Ouch :/ Also blisters.. which are not fun at all.

I'd had a friend sprain her finger? I don't know how that happens but if they were nicely tucked inside it probably wouldn't have happened.


----------



## WesternBella (Jan 7, 2012)

When I said we, I meant the people I take lessons with.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## WesternBella (Jan 7, 2012)

Yes, very interesting how these things happen. I think I'm gonna have to go with trying to hold a coin when I ride (thanks!) it seems like it would really work!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Chansu (Oct 18, 2011)

think of holding two cups of tea while you're riding, if your fingers are open you're going to drop the cups


----------



## LynnF (Jun 1, 2011)

Chansu said:


> think of holding two cups of tea while you're riding, if your fingers are open you're going to drop the cups


I was going to say the same thing but I usually imagine a beer, little bit more motivation not to drop it than tea.


----------



## faye (Oct 13, 2010)

erm i've never heard of open hands? anyone got a piccy?


----------



## WesternBella (Jan 7, 2012)

Lol guess it's just me haha such a weird habit but i just can't seem to help myself. I'll try to find a pic but I doubt I will
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## WesternBella (Jan 7, 2012)

Sorry I couldn't find anything. I basically have the reins against my ring finger like they should be but the rest of my fingers stay open because I get distracted 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

